# Helmets - Do you wear one?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I do if I have a bad feeling or if I'm riding an unknown horse. Otherwise hell with the helmet. People say it might be asinine but if I die it'll be doing something i love...

Do I look down on ones who wear a helmet? Of course not! Everyone has there own personal preference !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wear a helmet. Anyone that rides my horse wears a helmet.

Anyone I teach wears a helmet.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wear a helmet every time I ride. Dying from a horse injury isn't my concern - being damaged for life is. I know a helmet won't protect me from everything but I think it will help a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i haven't worn one since i was 15 probably. i do want to get into the habit of wearing one again, but i'd have to buy a new one. I've been looking around a little but i hate buying one online that i cant try on. and theres no tack shops within an hour from me that sells many helmets. so i've been putting it off forever.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i do not wear a helmet, and i have never hit my head on any of my falls, will i? maybe one day. but they way i see it, if i'm meant to die, then i will die whether i am wearing a helmet or not. people have died, and had head injuries while wearing a helmet, and without. but this is just how i see it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cowgirl, I rode cutting and reining horses and I DID wear a helmet. I was the only one doing that, and frankly I didn't care at all how I look or what other people think. When people tried to laugh or make comments about it, I directly asked if they'll be willing to pay for my recovery something would of happen. That shut off all comments completely.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't wear a helmet. I'm already on the horse and I accept that what will be will be.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I always wear a helmet. 
I agree with everything DancingArabian said!
I wear one so if I fall, I have a better chance of being able to ride again and not being in a wheelchair for life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't wear a helmet unless I'm jumping or riding a young horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I never wear a helmet when I'm riding my girl but I do when I'm riding horses I'm not familiar with or horses that might be a little fresh. Mostly the reason I don't wear one is because my helmet now doesn't fit my head well so it's uncomfortable for me. 
However, I just ordered a new one online that I really like the look of so hopefully I'll like it as much in person and I'll actually wear it (I'm finding that I often don't do things with my mare for fear that I might fall off and be injured, I think if I were properly protected I'd be less concerned).

My lesson kids ALWAYS wear a helmet and anyone under 18 who rides Lacey has to wear a helmet. Over 18, I give them the option but really push for wearing a helmet - I figure it's my duty, as the horse owner, to push for safety even if I don't necessarily follow my own "rules".


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

I absolutely hate wearing a helmet, but I do it anyway 80% of the time. If we're just walking around in the arena, I may skip it, but for my lessons I always do, anything faster than a walk, and always trail riding. I still don't like it one bit anymore than I like wearing a bike helmet, but I have a family and it would be selfish of me not to do something so simple as protect myself for their sake.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. My trainer makes everyone riding there wear one, but I like to wear one to be safe anyway.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

My barn technically requires everyone to wear a helmet. I will not put it on occasionally, but most of the time I'm out there by myself and I figure anything I can do to lessen my chances of being knocked unconscious if something were to happen, is a good thing. My horse is is pretty quite and I have a good velcrow seat, but I know the one time I don't wear it will be the one time I get tossed and knock my head.

I don't wear one when I'm showing though.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I disagree. Safety should always be number one when riding an unpredictable animal. No matter how broke they are, they are still horses and accidents happen.
I have had many friends saved by helmets.
You can still enjoy riding with a helmet on, I do not even notice.

If you wear a helmet, it protects you. As you say "but if I die it'll be doing something I love" you can be saved by a helmet and will be able to ride for alot longer "the thing you love" than if you didn't.
Then you won't have to worry about death-and you will get to ride longer!


Cowgirls Boots said:


> I do if I have a bad feeling or if I'm riding an unknown horse. Otherwise hell with the helmet. People say it might be asinine but if I die it'll be doing something i love...
> 
> Do I look down on ones who wear a helmet? Of course not! Everyone has there own personal preference !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

So smart of you!!  I agree with the above post, living mentally ill after being in an accident is not a good way to live your life.


kitten_Val said:


> Cowgirl, I rode cutting and reining horses and I DID wear a helmet. I was the only one doing that, and frankly I didn't care at all how I look or what other people think. When people tried to laugh or make comments about it, I directly asked if they'll be willing to pay for my recovery something would of happen. That shut off all comments completely.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> I disagree. Safety should always be number one when riding an unpredictable animal. No matter how broke they are, they are still horses and accidents happen.
> I have had many friends saved by helmets.
> You can still enjoy riding with a helmet on, I do not even notice.
> 
> ...


That's your preference but I still rather ride without one. I know horses are unpredictable at any state but still I usually dont ride with one and probably won't ever ride with a helmet regularly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Haven't worn one in the past and don't see myself wearing one in the future either. I don't think anything less of people that do wear them though and think that its just a personal choice.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Having been on a trail ride, a horse bolted and killed it's rider. We found her laying in the woods dead, after hitting her head somehow. I still don't wear a helmet. But just having been ejected from my bombproof horse with a broken rib, I'm in the market for a helmet. Will wear it from now on, cool or not.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, you stated that. Please ride safely and good luck!


Cowgirls Boots said:


> That's your preference but I still rather ride without one. I know horses are unpredictable at any state but still I usually dont ride with one and probably won't ever ride with a helmet regularly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It is a choice and it should not be judged. It is not a right or wrong. I do not wear one. If I am on trail and someone comments on me not wearing one, I guarantee I would put them in their place. I do not judge people who choose to wear one, do not judge me for not wearing one.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I find if your not scared after seeing that, I feel it is wrong. I want to continue to ride horses for another 50 plus years and know I am doing as much as I can to protect myself while still competing in this wonderful sport.

If anyone would to be against a helmet, it would be at my age. (15-22) and I choose to wear one, to be safe and responsible for my life.


SpiritLifter said:


> Having been on a trail ride, a horse bolted and killed it's rider. We found her laying in the woods dead, after hitting her head somehow. I still don't wear a helmet. But just having been ejected from my bombproof horse with a broken rib, I'm in the market for a helmet. Will wear it from now on, cool or not.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think it is something you should put someone "in their place for" they are only trying to make you aware and they care about your safety.


goneriding said:


> It is a choice and it should not be judged. It is not a right or wrong. I do not wear one. If I am on trail and someone comments on me not wearing one, I guarantee I would put them in their place. I do not judge people who choose to wear one, do not judge me for not wearing one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> I don't think it is something you should put someone "in their place for" they are only trying to make you aware and they care about your safety.


No, it's about them feeling superior, and trying to impose their will on someone else.

I wear a helmet 99% of the time. I'd be lying if I said I wore one 100%, because there are times I've simply forgotten to put it on my head.

People ragging on some stranger out on the trails about not wearing a helmet is_ very_ bad manners. If someone chooses not to wear one, who are you to decide to try and 'educate' them?

Once you've reached the age of majority, it's a personal choice. If you choose not to wear one, that's your business. If you continue to wear one, that's still your business. It's nobody _elses_ business.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

They would be pushing their views onto me which is wrong. People need to mind their own business. I did not ask for their opinion. I am not a child. I am a middle aged woman who is more than capable of making a choice, which I am entitled. My choice is not affecting any other riders. Black Beauty, you are looking down on non helmet users.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is for sure not true. If they didn't care then they wouldn't have said something, in regards to the helmet.
If it was different like riding abilitys, that MAY be the case.
It isn't about feeling superior, I find myself no more "superior" because I wear a helmet, over those who don't. I just know I am making a better choice than those who choose not to wear one. :razz:

Your not "educating" them, your giving them a good suggestion. 

Do I *like* wearing a helmet, no I don't. Do I think I would look better riding without one, yes. But I choose to wear one for *safety* and I choose to look good in a helmet, that isn't wrong :razz:

People are going to comment weather it is "their business" or it isn't. Period.


Speed Racer said:


> No, it's about them feeling superior, and trying to impose their will on someone else.
> 
> I wear a helmet 99% of the time. I'd be lying if I said I wore one 100%, because there are times I've simply forgotten to put it on my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't, but I should. My wife always does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been known and photographed without helmet, which personally were my biggest mistakes. When I was training for a lady not far from my high school years ago, I got a thorough "talking to" from one of my teachers who had driven by and seen me without a helmet - this happened several times. Of course, being obnoxious and wanting to defy my superiors, I still chose not to wear it, even on greenies (which I had been thrown from, sans helmet!). The dumb part is that my helmet was always there, in the tack room, so I could have worn it at any time. 

Now, I am a little more cautious. I came across a blog a few years ago about a girl who had been riding alone, with no helmet, and had been thrown by her otherwise bombproof horse. The blog was her family giving updates as she slowly died from her brain injuries (amongst others). It terrified me to think that without a helmet, I could end up worse off than dead; in a comatose state, placing the responsibility of ending my life on my family. No thanks, I'm much too stubborn and proud for that 

So, now I wear a helmet, regardless of if it is uncomfortable, hot, itchy, or embarassing. A little humility could do me good. I'm not Shawn Flarida or Anky, even when I think I am 

If others choose not to, that is there problem, but if I have a say, they are wearing one. I don't want to clean up that mess (figuratively or literally) if they get seriously injured. When I start giving lessons, I will be looking into getting body protectors for lesson riders to wear as well. Would rather everyone have a helmet and body protector if they can't afford one, than have broken ribs/skulls and lawsuits 

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

No matter where you are, people are going to state their opinion, no matter if you like it or not. You need to take that, be poliet and just decide what your going to take or NOT take from it.

I think it is wrong, but I am not more "superior" than one that doesn't, I am just making a better choice for my safety, once again .


goneriding said:


> They would be pushing their views onto me which is wrong. People need to mind their own business. I did not ask for their opinion. I am not a child. I am a middle aged woman who is more than capable of making a choice, which I am entitled. My choice is not affecting any other riders. Black Beauty, you are looking down on non helmet users.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well said! 


RunSlideStop said:


> I have been known and photographed without helmet, which personally were my biggest mistakes. When I was training for a lady not far from my high school years ago, I got a thorough "talking to" from one of my teachers who had driven by and seen me without a helmet - this happened several times. Of course, being obnoxious and wanting to defy my superiors, I still chose not to wear it, even on greenies (which I had been thrown from, sans helmet!). The dumb part is that my helmet was always there, in the tack room, so I could have worn it at any time.
> 
> Now, I am a little more cautious. I came across a blog a few years ago about a girl who had been riding alone, with no helmet, and had been thrown by her otherwise bombproof horse. The blog was her family giving updates as she slowly died from her brain injuries (amongst others). It terrified me to think that without a helmet, I could end up worse off than dead; in a comatose state, placing the responsibility of ending my life on my family. No thanks, I'm much too stubborn and proud for that
> 
> ...


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I barely use one... When im doing english lessons ill use one, but when im doing western or hacking ill just use a hard cowboy hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> No matter where you are, people are going to state their opinion, no matter if you like it or not. You need to take that, be poliet and just decide what your going to take or NOT take from it.
> 
> I think it is wrong, but I am not more "superior" than one that doesn't, I am just making a better choice for my safety, once again .


Better choice? Your choice for you. I do not get a choice? Basically you are saying my choice is wrong. In your mind you are superior, you are right. :wink:


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

If anything, you think your just as superior as your saying I am.
Because you feel YOUR right.

I *think* *I* I am making a better choice, and *you* think your making a better choice for yourself.

People wear helmets for a reason, it is the same thing as a seat belt. Good luck in your riding and please stay safe.


goneriding said:


> Better choice? Your choice for you. I do not get a choice? Basically you are saying my choice is wrong. In your mind you are superior, you are right. :wink:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll say it again, it is not about being right or wrong. It is about having and making a choice.  How can you say I feel superior? I am not promoting non helmet use nor am I judging people who wear a helmet. :shock:


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Let us not let this turn into my "Modesty around the barn" thread. 

Everyone has their opinion, simple as that. By saying "you have no right to tell me what to do!" you are saying you have the right to tell someone else they have no right, but they do not have the right to tell you the same. 

Confused? It's hypocrisy. Let sleeping dogs lie, and unless you actually have legal authority in the matter, the best you can do is state a good argument for your case. 

The best tool in debates, in my opinion, is not constructing your own counter argument, but simply deconstructing the other person's argument. Let them find the solution on their own rather than ramming it down their throat. 

The end.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't stand them! They're heavy, hot, chunky, uncomfortable, and unattractive(though that's the least of my concerns). Unless I was riding different, potentially difficult, stubborn, or 'dangerous' horses, and I could afford a nice looking, lightweight, vented ect. helmet, then no.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I make my children wear one, and as a parent who prefers that my children not think me a hypocrite, I wear one also. As does my mom. When my mom began riding, I told her that if she was going to ride around my children, I would appreciate her setting the example I am trying to set, and wearing a helmet. She has had to replace her crushed helmet four times since then, but I still have my mom, with some new scars, some old broken bones, but the same woman I grew up with and love. 

Everybody has a right to decide whether to wear a helmet or not on their own, nobody should feel the need to make excuses for why they don't wear one, a simple "I choose not to" should be enough.

On the same token, just because I wear one does not give me a right to belittle, humiliate, or try to terrify anyone who doesn't, and it certainly doesn't make me a better or smarter person. I just don't understand why this topic has to degenerate into an argument every time.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe one day a bronc will stomp my noggin till it looks like a meatloaf. If it does, and I'm a vegetable, yall don't have to worry if I'll be costing taxpayers money keeping me alive cause my family won't hesitate to pull the plug. I'm the black sheep and not much count anyways so I give it 24 hours at the most and they'll vote on it and I'll lose.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mercy! Haha! Well, I certainly didn't mean for the thread to turn into a debate, just curious as to what the preference of others is. In competition, I don't intend to wear one. But that will be after hours and hours of experience in the saddle...and understanding and accepting that anything can go wrong at any time. I'm blessed to have a pretty good Western-style Troxel and I'm not ashamed of it...as dorky as it might look. I'm just starting out reining on horse I'm unfamiliar with, so a helmet feels like a good way to go for now.

It's a personal preference, I reckon. Which is what this country is all about. Happy Flag Day, on that note!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't.....but I expect to be respected for my choice *NOT* to wear one because I respect those who do wear them.

It is a personal choice that somebody has the *right* choose to do with their body. 

That is JMO though......


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Maybe one day a bronc will stomp my noggin till it looks like a meatloaf. If it does, and I'm a vegetable, yall don't have to worry if I'll be costing taxpayers money keeping me alive cause my family won't hesitate to pull the plug. I'm the black sheep and not much count anyways so I give it 24 hours at the most and they'll vote on it and I'll lose.


 
I thought you said your head already looked like a meatloaf? didn't you say that a ways back there?


( I am just teasing him, for those of you who don't know him. He's a big "kidder")


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

When I ride in an arena (walls, nice solid fence posts) I do wear one. I'm also a motorbike rider, and I wouldn't dream of getting on a bike without a helmet. 

But, I have no intention of wearing a helmet for our forthcoming trip (I have a very nice straw hat instead). I have thought about it and I have no wish to do so. I have arranged comprehensive medical insurance in case of anything happening, so I can't say I haven't thought about the possibilities. 

So I guess that when I have the choice, and I've weighed up the risks a bit, I opt not to wear one. If the risks are a bit more than I want to take that day, then I will. However, I recognise that my risk-assessment is directly related to how much I already do or don't want to do something, so really I'm just inconsistent...


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't, but I've been giving serious thought to starting.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been riding and working around horses about 20+ years now and I still wear a helmet (most of the time). The way my luck runs, the one time I don't wear one will be the one time my normally sure-footed, cool-as-a-cucumber horse will take a bad stumble or see something utterly terrifying and I'll meet the ground head-first.

Helmets aren't just useful for protection when you part company with your mount. If you trail ride through wooded areas, the helmet can be useful for deflecting branches and twigs. 

Most of the people I ride with choose not to wear helmets. Their option, so I don't lecture them on it. They know the risks. But when we're on a ride and I hear them cursing because they didn't duck low enough and got knocked on the noggin by a low branch, I can't say I feel sorry for them.

Is that evil?:twisted:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I probably should, but I don't! When it comes to breaking my colt, I will then. The way I see it, if it's your time to go...it's your time to go and there's no amount of saftey gear that will save you.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do not wear one now nor will I ever.
I also do not tolerate anyone trying to give me a "suggestion" about wearing one. I do not need nor do I want to hear someones concern about my potential injury.
I do not live in fear of injury from my horse.
I enjoy the freedom I have riding one and see no reason to change now after riding for 46 years.
since I was 6.
People who insist on informing those that do not wear a helmet about the dangers involved are not trying to educate anyone.
They are trying to change the others behavior and inflate their own egos.
Unsolictied advice is rarely heeded and is usually resented. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I wore one for 15 years but I don't really anymore. I finally got my own horse and she wouldn't dare purposely throw me so I don't worry. If it's winter with ice and snow, yes I wear one then or if I'm on a new horse. I have no problem with them, mine is lightweight and cool and was only $35. I just don't want my hair sitting on my neck in the summer. When they make helmets with a pony tail hole in the back then I will wear one all the time.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, actually your arguing with me about wearing a helmet 


goneriding said:


> I'll say it again, it is not about being right or wrong. It is about having and making a choice.  How can you say I feel superior? I am not promoting non helmet use nor am I judging people who wear a helmet. :shock:


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm pretty shocked at how many people here don't use helmets. Everywhere I've ever ridden has required helmets 100% of the time. 

A helmet to me is common sense - just like I would never get in a car without putting my seat belt on.

A horse doesn't have to be misbehaving for a fall to happen - even the most trustworthy guy can trip and fall, either sending you like a lawn dart or falling on top of you (I've seen it happen both ways). There are thousand of freak things that can happen to you, and unfortunately they happen much too often, so don't gamble with your own head.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> No, actually your arguing with me about wearing a helmet


You seem very young.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

goneriding said:


> You seem very young.


She's a teenager, gone. She still knows everything. :wink:


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree 


Acco said:


> I'm pretty shocked at how many people here don't use helmets. Everywhere I've ever ridden has required helmets 100% of the time.
> 
> A helmet to me is common sense - just like I would never get in a car without putting my seat belt on.
> 
> A horse doesn't have to be misbehaving for a fall to happen - even the most trustworthy guy can trip and fall, either sending you like a lawn dart or falling on top of you (I've seen it happen both ways). There are thousand of freak things that can happen to you, and unfortunately they happen much too often, so don't gamble with your own head.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am sorry you feel the need to be so rude to people, I don't know everything, but thanks for the compliment 


Speed Racer said:


> She's a teenager, gone. She still knows everything. :wink:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> I am sorry you feel the need to be so rude to people, I don't know everything, but thanks for the compliment



LOL I think Speed Racer was referring to the fact that most teenagers seem to think they know everything. It's just a phase commonly associated to that age group. Although I know a few twenty-somethings who still haven't grown out of it :lol:


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I know. Generalizing, not a good thing to do fftopic:


Ink said:


> LOL I think Speed Racer was referring to the fact that most teenagers seem to think they know everything. It's just a phase commonly associated to that age group. Although I know a few twenty-somethings who still haven't grown out of it :lol:


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I always always always wear a helmet. It's not that I dont trust the horse-I dont trust that a deer wont bolt out of the woods and terrify him or something like that.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

My barn requires that we wear helmets, but I probably would anyway. To me, $35 - $50 for a helmet seems a safer option than the medical bills if I didn't have one.


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually find it interesting that for the number of people that are in the area I live and don't wear helmets you don't actually hear about many accidents. My wife is training to be a surgeon and she commented the one day that she thought she would see a lot more horse related accidents particularly head trauma when she started but in the past 5 years of school and residency she has only seen a couple of horse related cases. 
Motorcycles on the other hand are a different case or people that get hit by the train/bus are way more prevelant than cases involving horses. I don't walk around downtown Calgary with a helmet on so I haven't felt the need when I am out riding down the trail or checking cows. If I started jumping then that would be a differnt story all together because I know I am probably falling off a lot before I learn to stay on. 

Have a good one


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I do because my yard requires it.
If they didn't, the only time I would not wear one is when doing dressage, in a closed arena, on my horse I've had for 7 years. I'd probably get on with the helmet, then hang it by the gate. The only reason for this is because it is hoooot here, and I have many times gotten off and almost fainted due to the heat. I'm yet looking for a very very well ventilated helmet. If I am riding anyone elses horse, hacking etc. Always helmet. If/ when I get a new horse, helmet. 
My best friend never wears a helmet. I figure its a choice like dressage vs. Jumping. Likewise one could argue about safeness of disciplines,Horse breeds safeness etc. but at the end of the day, its up to the rider. To each his own 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Acco said:


> I'm pretty shocked at how many people here don't use helmets. Everywhere I've ever ridden has required helmets 100% of the time...


I gather you don't live out west. You'd be surprised at how few cowboys wear helmets.


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes I wear a helmet. I ride in the woods - trees and rocks on the ground are alot harder than anyone's head. If you've ever seen a brain injured person, you'd put on a helmet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride in a helmet. Always. just habit now. I don't care if other persons dont wear one, though If I am riding out just the two of us, I would feel better if they'd wear one. Somehow, I feel that that might lesson the chances that I will be dealing with a serious brain injury, all on my own.
I know lots of people who don't use them. I dont' rag on them, they don't rag on me. This thread is "do you wear a helmet", not "should everyone wear a helmet".
Put me in the "yes" category.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I always wear my helmet. It is one thing to break your leg or your arm. It is quite another thing to crack your skull open.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't been lately because it's been so hot, but tonight I had a freak accident. I was just walking down a very gentle hill in the grass and my horse tripped and went all the way down. I came off and rolled but did hit my head pretty hard. It makes me think again about wearing a helmet all the time cause you never know what might happen on a horse. I am lucky it was not worse. I hate helmets especially in the heat for trailriding but tonight taught me a lesson that I hope I never forget.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

One thing I keep noticing on this website is how quickly a difference in opinion can turn into a full blown argument. did y'all ever hear of learning how to agree on disagreeing? I love this site, but I am dissappointed at the narrow mindedness and snobbiness of some of the people on here. Most of us just want a opinion, not a full blown trial. Has anyone ever thought that maybe there are different strokes for different folks? i hate to say it , but years ago I made up my mind about horse people and alot of you live up to that stereotype.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RandysWifey said:


> I always always always wear a helmet. It's not that I dont trust the horse-I dont trust that a deer wont bolt out of the woods and terrify him or something like that.


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/deer-could-really-ruin-your-day-121299/

:wink:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't wear a helmet. I've never even owned one. I figure that I chose to get up on the horse, so, if something happens then it was my fault. I hang on for dear life, so if I fall, then you KNOW that the horse was trying to kill me! :rofl: lol


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I wear a helmet. I've always worn one and always will. I'm not afraid of dying, it's living with brain damage that scares me. Most people have no idea how fragile their brain is and how little it would take to completely ruin their life.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> I find if your not scared after seeing that, I feel it is wrong. I want to continue to ride horses for another 50 plus years and know I am doing as much as I can to protect myself while still competing in this wonderful sport.
> 
> If anyone would to be against a helmet, it would be at my age. (15-22) and I choose to wear one, to be safe and responsible for my life.


The girl who died was 21 and engaged to be married. Had been riding most of her life. Karen Fry out of Jacksonville Florida. She will be forever in my heart.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

hberrie said:


> i hate to say it , but years ago I made up my mind about horse people and alot of you live up to that stereotype.


Interesting that you don't include yourself in that stereotype, since your post is all kinds of judgey-pants finger wagging. Hypocritical much? :?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

bsms said:


> I gather you don't live out west. You'd be surprised at how few cowboys wear helmets.


Exactly - their choice.

Just a couple of weeks ago (actually, Memorial Day weekend) there was a guy killed at one of the state parks.

He was riding his own QH, a horse he'd apparently been riding for a while with no issues. He was riding in a western saddle, and when he mounted up the horse reared and flipped over backwards. . .landed on the guy and the horn got him in the gut. He died from internal injuries before he got to the hospital.

A helmet wouldn't have helped him.

Even the sweetest, kindest, gentlest, soundest horse can take a bad step, and even the most "accomplished" and confident rider can make a mistake. 

Sometimes the only injury will be a bruised ego and some damaged pride and you can dust yourself off and laugh about it later with your friends.

For some people, it may be the last day of your life.

That's the nature of the sport and it's a risk you accept every time you put your foot in the stirrup.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I wear one sometimes. Such as on green horses or out on trails or roads. Other than that no I don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I almost always where a helmet. Once, when I was about 10 or 11 I did fall off and hit my head. There was a dent on my helmet and I had a concussion but if I hadn't been wearing my helmet who knows how bad it would have been!

Also, anyone that rides on my property, or on one of my horses, or under my instruction has to where a helmet.


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I do feel as though sometimes there is peer pressure not to wear one... Especially western. I live in NY. It does not get so hot that you can't wear a helmet. English riders wear them for the most part, why is there such a stigma around them western? I don't see that running barrels on a hot horse is really any safer than cantering over a few small jumps.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Let us not let this turn into my "Modesty around the barn" thread.
> 
> Everyone has their opinion, simple as that. By saying "you have no right to tell me what to do!" you are saying you have the right to tell someone else they have no right, but they do not have the right to tell you the same.


oh my gosh I was reading this thread from the beginning & thinking the exact same thing..lol
I'm not claiming a position on this 1. However, I have spent 20+ years taking care of trauma patients of many different mechanisms of injury. Helmets can definitely affect outcome many, many times but they are not absolutes! Casein point most of you probably have heard of was Christopher Reeves of superman fame. He sustained a C-2 fracture when his horse refused a jump rendering him a quadriplegic on a ventilator until he died later of sepsis from an infected pressure ulcer...he was wearing a helmet!! as I said not claiming a position but do believe in live & let live!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow 


SpiritLifter said:


> The girl who died was 21 and engaged to be married. Had been riding most of her life. Karen Fry out of Jacksonville Florida. She will be forever in my heart.


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

As I've stated, I do wear a helmet when I ride. Actually, I'm the only one in my group that does wear one. It's something about western riders and not wanting to give their cowboy hats).!! Anyway, it is a personal choice and I'd sure be very sad to lose a friend in a riding accident but, THEY KNOW THE RISK! We've all heard the stories and if an adult decides to skip the helmet, that's one thing. What I'm surprised about is that kids can ride and compete at county fairs/shows without them. I think kids should have to wear them and if they all have to have them on, they won't feel stupid or different. I do think more and more kids are starting to wear them but why it isn't already mandatory is beyond me....especially when you see small kids on full size horses!! Whoa!! That's scary....:shock:


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

hberrie said:


> one thing i keep noticing on this website is how quickly a difference in opinion can turn into a full blown argument. Did y'all ever hear of learning how to agree on disagreeing? I love this site, but i am dissappointed at the narrow mindedness and snobbiness of some of the people on here. Most of us just want a opinion, not a full blown trial. Has anyone ever thought that maybe there are different strokes for different folks? I hate to say it , but years ago i made up my mind about horse people and alot of you live up to that stereotype.



BY ANY CHANCE, DID SOMEONE DUMP IN YOUR WHEATIES YERSTERDAY???? :think::think:: SORRY, I COULDN'T RESIST!! :rofl:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was at the Region 9 Arabian Horse Show in Ft worth today.
It is not only western riders that do not wear helmets.
No one there was wearing one.
Hunt caps, bowlers, fedoras, and western hats were all seen in the different classes not one helmet did I see at the Will Rogers complex.
Shalom


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> oh my gosh I was reading this thread from the beginning & thinking the exact same thing..lol
> I'm not claiming a position on this 1. However, I have spent 20+ years taking care of trauma patients of many different mechanisms of injury. Helmets can definitely affect outcome many, many times but they are not absolutes! Casein point most of you probably have heard of was Christopher Reeves of superman fame. He sustained a C-2 fracture when his horse refused a jump rendering him a quadriplegic on a ventilator until he died later of sepsis from an infected pressure ulcer...he was wearing a helmet!! as I said not claiming a position but do believe in live & let live!


here's a link to the 1995 press release if anyone cares to read it. Riding Accident Paralyzes Actor Christopher Reeve (washingtonpost.com)
I had forgotten that he was also wearing a protective vest!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not only a concern about living with a brain injury but it's also about wanting to minimize the risk of my husband being stuck with a broken wife - he's the one that would have to take care of me. I know, accidents happen, it's a personal choice, etc. Just remember that your (general you) personal choice may affect more people than just you.

I don't ride with people who ride untacked. Their personal choice but it's my personal choice too. While anyone can fall, it's a higher risk if you're riding bareback with a halter than if you're tacked up. I am not going to be stuck 10 miles from the barn with a horseless rider and my horse does NOT do doubles!

For what it's worth, when I first learned to ride, only people riding English wore helmets. None of the western riders did. Not sure why but that's just how it was. It was kind of implied that the helmet was part of the stuff you wore when riding English - along with breeches and tall boots or half chaps and all that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Its not only a concern about living with a brain injury but it's also about wanting to minimize the risk of my husband being stuck with a broken wife - he's the one that would have to take care of me. I know, accidents happen, it's a personal choice, etc. Just remember that your (general you) personal choice may affect more people than just you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hang gliding, sky diving, getting on the highway in a vehicle at 50+miles/hour pose the same risk, even more so after drinking alcohol (but this is a horse forum) so be blessed as you ride your horse everyone whether you wear a helmet or not & live each day to the fullest cause you really never know what tomorrow might be like!!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Hey, i personally don't mind either way. I Have worn a helmet often for quite some time, but i also like to ride without one. It all depends on the type of horse i'm riding and where i'm riding.
I read something someone had said that " sometimes wearing a helmet give you a fake confidence to do something you wouldn't necessarily do without wearing one".
This to me made sense, but i think that it's really just a personal preference and whether you wear a helmet or not, it shouldn't be frowned apon.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CountryPosh said:


> I read something someone had said that " sometimes wearing a helmet give you a fake confidence to do something you wouldn't necessarily do without wearing one".
> This to me made sense.


Why would a silly statement like that make sense? I wear a helmet for the protection factor, not to bolster my confidence in doing something stupid. I'm hedging my bets, nothing else.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes. Personally I'd rather ride naked than not wear a helmet. As my horse has a massive buck with little warning, I don't even ride him on roads/concrete as I don't trust the helmet to withstand that, but I wouldn't even ride an old school horse without a helmet, have heard too many bad/sad stories of people coming off well-trained horses they'd known for years. Still, I support peoples' right to choose (I'll just cover my face with my hands until it's all over  ).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I ride with a variety of people, and not all of them wear helmets. I'd really hate to cut down on my circle of friends over wearing/not wearing a helmet.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Why would a silly statement like that make sense? I wear a helmet for the protection factor, not to bolster my confidence in doing something stupid. I'm hedging my bets, nothing else.


interesting thing about written words, the person reading interprets it..don't think the poster meant that it would bolster any bodies confidence to do "stupid things" but it also will not always protect from injury either. I have been impressed with the passion that people have felt over this issue ...happy riding everyone!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I ride with a variety of people, and not all of them wear helmets. I'd really hate to cut down on my circle of friends over wearing/not wearing a helmet.


There's only one person at my barn that I won't ride with and it's because she likes to ride barefoot, bareback in a halter with just one lead rope clipped to the underside of the halter and coming around one side of his neck. The horse has a tendency to buck and bolt. She falls often and has just gotten lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DA, I wouldn't ride with someone like that, either. The horse needs to be fully tacked, and the rider should be wearing appropriate clothing and footwear. 

I'm not saying someone can't ride like that, just not with me. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

CountryPosh said:


> ...I read something someone had said that " sometimes wearing a helmet give you a fake confidence to do something you wouldn't necessarily do without wearing one".
> This to me made sense...


That is sometimes true. People adjust their activities for what they consider their total risk to be. Someone driving a sports car on a winding road will often drive faster than someone driving a sedan, because they feel the car's capabilities make it safe enough for them to do so. They adjust their behavior based on their perception of TOTAL risk for the activity. If safety gear makes it safer, then they feel free to take greater chances elsewhere.

Some people view a helmet as a shield, and will ride more aggressively while wearing a helmet than they would if they were not. There are trails I will ride with a helmet that I wouldn't ride without one. Many wouldn't consider jumping their horse without a helmet.

I primarily wear a helmet because I feel like I'm tempting fate when I wear a cowboy hat or baseball cap. It feels like I'm giving the middle finger salute to God and telling Him I'm invincible. But given the amount of sunlight in southern Arizona, there is something to be said for wearing a cowboy hat. No matter how much SPF100 sunscreen I put on my face, I still manage to burn at times. I have no idea how the competing risks would balance out: skin cancer vs knocking my noggin. :?


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yes. Personally I'd rather ride naked than not wear a helmet. As my horse has a massive buck with little warning, I don't even ride him on roads/concrete as I don't trust the helmet to withstand that, but I wouldn't even ride an old school horse without a helmet, have heard too many bad/sad stories of people coming off well-trained horses they'd known for years. Still, I support peoples' right to choose (I'll just cover my face with my hands until it's all over  ).


wow! if you horse bucks at will you may want look out for trees, logs, rocks, dry packed ground, etc cuz there is a whole lot of possibility for injury besides roads/concrete! with or with out a helmet


helmets will not protect most of the spine..the level of paralysis depends on the level of the injury...a spinal cord injury in the middle of your back & you will never walk again!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I ride pretty agressively and a lot of different horses.
Today I was riding a gelding that I was given who hasn't been ridden in 8 years. He is 13 and very green broke.
It was our 5 th ride and we were crossing a paved road when he stopped dead in his tracks.
Now I was prpared to sit this out until a car approached. I nudged him and he reared and plunged through the intersection.
Now I do not even have a helmet but when he reared I thought that I could maybe use one now.
I did make it back home 3 miles away safely.
We will definetly work on his training before venturing out of the pasture again.
This is the first and only time I ever felt the need for a helmet.
I still won't buy one but the thought is there for the first time. Shalom


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Seriously people....why is it that just because your a western rider people jump to conclusions that we ALL strut around in our cowboy hats? You obviously don't know anything about western other then the old westerns lol. 

We don't strut around in our cowboy hats 24/7, the only time I am wearing mine is for a race or rodeo with full western attire is required otherwise I am in a ball cap. 

So for those of us who choose not to wear a helmet it is not due to us wanting to wear our cowboy hats....we just choose not wearing a helmet just like you choosing TO wear a helmet.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> helmets will not protect most of the spine..the level of paralysis depends on the level of the injury...a spinal cord injury in the middle of your back & you will never walk again!


That's definitely something to be aware of. Some people (definitely not all!) feel as if a helmet will protect them from _any_ injury, but that's far from the truth. It won't even save you from all head injuries, which is another thing some people seem to believe sometimes. 

Personally, I still like to ride with a helmet to lessen the odds, but still won't do anything stupid because I have one on, and would never look down on someone because they aren't wearing one or try to force them to wear one. We all know the risks involved with horses, and that's what binds us all together - we take them anyway!

To each his own.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

I started riding in 1963 and had never worn a helmet until a few months ago.

I was in the process of making sure my granddaughter had HER helmet on for her lesson and asked myself the question "why does she need a helmet and I don't?" Well, I couldn't come up with a satisfactory answer to that question so I got a helmet! 

Now, on middle-of-the-day trail rides when I need protection from the sun, I'm wearing my Resistol... But when the sun's not a problem, the Troxel is on my head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

calicokatt said:


> I just don't understand why this topic has to degenerate into an argument every time.


It's a "hot button" topic. There are just some subjects that light folks up. Too bad, because good points have been made, but we probably all knew where the discussion was gonna wind up.

Oh well....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do not wear any type of hat.
I am 52 YO and have a head full of hair and not much gray.
Its my way bragging. LOL Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PaintedHeart said:


> Some people (definitely not all!) feel as if a helmet will protect them from _any_ injury


Frankly I've never met anyone thinking so. :wink:


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I wore a helmet on the ground for a bit because I was working with a new horse that didn't have respect of people's space yet. I figured my head was no match for hers. 

I almost always wear a helmet while I'm riding. Even quiet school horses. Yet almost never on the ground, even with nervous or young horses. But there is risk with that too. Everyone has to decide how much risk they are willing to put themselves in for every situation. Your head might well be in more danger working with that young horse on the ground than riding a calmer horse.

Yes, it's our choice but we also need to realise that our 'personal choices' do affect and influence others. Especially young people that feel it's not cool to wear a helmet if nobody else does. 

Random story: I was tryin out a horse and my mom reminded me to put on my helmet first. The guy selling the horse said that he never wore a helmet and he was always ok. He was afraid his neck would break if he fell off wearing a helmet. He then proceeded to show us the scars on his head from the 2 times he had fallen off and hit his head but 'was fine'. Very convincing... lol


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> wow! if you horse bucks at will you may want look out for trees, logs, rocks, dry packed ground, etc cuz there is a whole lot of possibility for injury besides roads/concrete! with or with out a helmet
> 
> 
> helmets will not protect most of the spine..the level of paralysis depends on the level of the injury...a spinal cord injury in the middle of your back & you will never walk again!


Yep, am very aware of this! The idea is to not fall off, obviously, but if I must fall I prefer my odds in the sand arena and in his paddock, and a helmet is better than nothing in my book. His ridden behaviour has improved a mile with groundwork (and a move back out to the country) but I'm always prepped for a one rein stop when I feel his back tense up.

Edit: Also, probably for another thread, but there's always an interesting debate around the merits (or otherwise) of protective vests. I own one but I don't use it when riding now (as in arena work) because there have been studies showing that it actually increases the risk of neck injury due to the neck being the only part not supported - not sure about the validity of this research but an interesting thought. Nice to have on if you're riding in a tight, fast group of horses though, a hoof on a torso at gallop would be pretty terrible.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Frankly I've never met anyone thinking so. :wink:


"Any injury" is probably an overstatement, I'll admit. I apologize. However, I have met a couple of people who _do_ seem to believe that helmets will save them from more than just possible head injuries ("I'm wearing a helmet, nothing bad is going to happen!" - yes, I've heard someone say that), and take stupid risks because of it. Granted, most of them have been young like me, so it's probably more of an "I'm young and invincible, nothing can hurt me!" mentality than anything else. 

Again, I apologize.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

In the state of GA anyone under the age of 18 is required to, so my daughter wears one. At all 9 barns I have been to, only 3 allowed you to not wear one. The rest required it. Because my daughter has to wear one, I think it's fare to I wear one to.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I went for a while without wearing a helmet after wearing one for years, until a saddle fit problem caused my normally super quiet mare to snap and I fell and my head ended up between a huge dirt clump and a hoof. Now I only go without my helmet if I'm riding my old heart horse because I trust him completely and I really don't go much faster than a walk on him, or if I'm just sitting on my mare in the backyard while she grazes. 

If I wasn't so scared of hurting myself again, I would probably go without a helmet everytime I ride at home. My helmet gives me massive migranes that only a cool shower, quiet time and panadol will fix, even though it fits my head perfectly. It's not a helmet fit problem as the same thing happens if I'm wearing so much as a bucket hat, cap, or even just a ribbon around my head.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

ellygracee I too get a headache when I wear a hat.
My head also itches pretty bad.
I think it is from not wearing one except when I have to go somewhere in the morning before I shower. Shalom


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

ellygraceee said:


> My helmet gives me massive migranes that only a cool shower, quiet time and panadol will fix, even though it fits my head perfectly. It's not a helmet fit problem as the same thing happens if I'm wearing so much as a bucket hat, cap, or even just a ribbon around my head.


I also got really bad headaches because of the lack of ventilation in my troxel helmet. I switched to a Tipperary sportage helmet last year and I have had a much cooler head and less frequent headaches. Just wanted to share this with you, i case you wanted to try it out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PaintedHeart said:


> "Any injury" is probably an overstatement, I'll admit. I apologize. However, I have met a couple of people who _do_ seem to believe that helmets will save them from more than just possible head injuries ("I'm wearing a helmet, nothing bad is going to happen!" - yes, I've heard someone say that), and take stupid risks because of it. Granted, most of them have been young like me, so it's probably more of an "I'm young and invincible, nothing can hurt me!" mentality than anything else.
> 
> Again, I apologize.


Not a problem.  I do agree that to some people it may add a false sense of security so the person can take more risk.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Never even tried one on. My daughter asked me for one though and it arrived two weeks ago


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Meh....Methinks I should pick up the habit of wearing one again. It's a long fall from a 16h Paint named Winchester.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

goingnowhere1 said:


> I also got really bad headaches because of the lack of ventilation in my troxel helmet. I switched to a Tipperary sportage helmet last year and I have had a much cooler head and less frequent headaches. Just wanted to share this with you, i case you wanted to try it out.


Thanks  but I don't think it's a ventilation thing - more of a pressure on my head thing as like I could put a headband around my head and have a killer headache an hour later.


----------



## CarolKeel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes! I used to never ride with a helmet and i would ALWAYS ride bareback, my horse put her head down and i wasn't paying attention and i fell off. She stepped on my head! Luckily i decided to wear a helmet that 1 time! 
So now i always wear one! Well almost always


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

ellygraceee said:


> Thanks  but I don't think it's a ventilation thing - more of a pressure on my head thing as like I could put a headband around my head and have a killer headache an hour later.


Maybe the helmet was too small?

You're not supposed to have to jam it on your head to make it fit. A properly-fitted helmet should not be giving you a headache.

Some brands, like Troxel, have helmets with a band inside that can be adjusted. I have a big head so helmet-fitting with the traditional velvet hunt caps could be a real pain when I was younger. It was always hard to find the right size, especially since I have long hair and had to wear it "up" in a hairnet for lessons and showing.

These days, I trail ride and use the Troxel Sierra helmet - I also just braid my hair to keep it out of the way, but it doesn't have to be "under" my helmet so that leaves a lot more room. It's lightweight, breathes well, and I barely even think about it being there until we have to duck through some brush and I hear the twigs bouncing off my helmet instead of scraping the top of my skull or getting caught up in my hair.

If in doubt about the fit, go to a tack store and ask the employees to help you find a helmet that fits. Generally, the employees at the smaller shops are also involved in horses and understand _how_ a helmet is supposed to fit. 

You take your chances when you go to a place like Tractor Supply Company, because (at least in this area) the people working there don't necessarily know anything about horses, tack-fitting, or helmet-fitting. 

Again, the helmet issue is a personal choice. There are dozens of ways to get yourself injured while riding and a helmet cannot protect you from everything.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

As much as I tend to be a daredevil, I wear a helmet for my daughter. I can't take chances...she needs me here, alive and well.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Well I wore one for 15 years but I don't really anymore. I finally got my own horse and she wouldn't dare purposely throw me so I don't worry. If it's winter with ice and snow, yes I wear one then or if I'm on a new horse. I have no problem with them, mine is lightweight and cool and was only $35. I just don't want my hair sitting on my neck in the summer. When they make helmets with a pony tail hole in the back then I will wear one all the time.


Hiya! Someone may have already said this (haven't read through every post yet) but they do make a FEW with pony tail cut-outs! Thought I'd let ya know, and will see if I can find the brand before this thread dissolves into one massive argument! :0)


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Jolly Badger said:


> Maybe the helmet was too small?
> 
> You're not supposed to have to jam it on your head to make it fit. A properly-fitted helmet should not be giving you a headache.


My helmet definitely fits as has every helmet I've had over the 16 or so years I've been riding. It's kinda unlikely that I'd stuff up fit on at least 4 helmets, plus various hats and stuff that I've had in my life, haha. If anything, I bought my last helmet slightly too big to try to avoid the issue but it still happens. It's just a head thing not a helmet thing and I've learnt to deal with it *shrugs*. One day I'll get around to having a doctor check out my crazy head, haha.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL every time I click on the thread an ad for smartpak pops up with a bunch of helmets. The interwebz wants us to buy helmets to protect out noggins! :rofl:


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Ink said:


> LOL every time I click on the thread an ad for smartpak pops up with a bunch of helmets. The interwebz wants us to buy helmets to protect out noggins! :rofl:


You should get AdBlocker Plus for your web browser. I never see ads and everything loads much faster.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Jolly Badger said:


> .....
> 
> These days, I trail ride and use the Troxel Sierra helmet - I also just braid my hair to keep it out of the way, but it doesn't have to be "under" my helmet so that leaves a lot more room. It's lightweight, breathes well, and I barely even think about it being there until we have to duck through some brush and I hear the twigs bouncing off my helmet instead of scraping the top of my skull or getting caught up in my hair.
> 
> .....


Agreed on the Troxel Sierra. That's the only helmet I've ever owned and I can't imagine one being more comfortable. Honestly, it's more comfortable than my Resistol.... 

Roger on feeling/hearing branches scratch the helmet instead of my head.... I like that.

I do have to confess, though, that I'm an engineer and may care less about what some things look like than how they work.... <laughing> It's just what we do! ;-)

That being said, I do like the look of the Troxel Sierra.


----------

